# Mr. Timothy HoppyToes



## missyscove (Oct 27, 2012)

It is with a very heavy heart that I have to report that Timmy passed away in my arms this morning at about 4:10 am. After he didn't eat his breakfast I was treating him with our usual regimen of pain meds, simethicone and critical care. When I went to bed around 1 am he was quiet but still alert and responsive. I planned to take him into the vet if he wasn't eating by the morning. I awoke to sounds of him struggling at about 4:05 am. I jumped out of bed and held him as he took his last breaths. 
As a vet student this was especially challenging for me because in those last moments, even with all the new skills I'm gaining, there was nothing that I could do but hold him and let him know he was so, so loved. I brought him into our campus Banfield clinic for cremation. I considered a necropsy but decided against it since my other vet student roommates and I all felt that he could wait until the morning before I brought him in and I know that if I did a necropsy and learned it was something that could have been fixed had I brought him in that night instead, I could never forgive myself. 
I was so lucky to get to spend these last 6 years with him and working through various issues with both him and Fiona really did inspire me and push me forth on my veterinary career path. I am also incredibly lucky to be surrounded by so many students and faculty that recognize just how strong the human-animal bond is and just how difficult times like these are. 

Here is one of my first pictures of Timmy after we brought him home from the shelter. 







And here he is celebrating his 6th gotcha day with me on October 1 of this year.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh no Christina! He was one of the forum's special bunnies...My heart sank when I saw his name.... Binky free Timmy and give Fiona lots of kisses for us at the bridge...

:rip: ink iris: :hug:


----------



## missyscove (Oct 27, 2012)

Sadly Fiona is also a bridge bunny. Hopefully these two are now reunited (and perhaps have finally worked through their difficulties so they can do things like this again).


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh hon, I meant for Timmy to give Fiona lots of kisses at the bridge....I knew she was a bridge bunny also....They are together now.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 27, 2012)

So sorry Christina, but the chances were slim to none you could have done something. All of my terminal bunnies died the same way, it always turned out to be cancer or organ failure they hid so very well.  He was of that age. 

He was a forum institution and he will be missed. 

So sorry for your loss. I hope you end up with another furry little distraction soon. Everyone reacts differently, but it's always been a comfort to me. 

:rip: Mr. Timothy HoppyToes. You had an awesome life. Sorry you couldn't live forever. 


sas :sad:


----------



## whitelop (Oct 27, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss. 
Binky free Timmy. :rainbow:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 27, 2012)

Such a beautiful and distinguished rabbit! I fell in love with his pictures here on RO and I am so sorry for your loss. He had a wonderful life with you and you did everything you could for him. I can see the love in his eyes. They always leave us too soon. I'm glad you are surrounded by people who understand.

Binkie Free, Sweet Timmy
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear you've lost your beloved Timmy... binkie free, little one!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry. I saw his name and thought, noooooo not Timmy! I really enjoyed reading about his gotcha day celebration. I'm so sorry  maybe you can find some peace that he was with you at the end. Binky free Timmy!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 27, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> Oh no Christina! He was one of the forum's special bunnies...My heart sank when I saw his name.... Binky free Timmy and give Fiona lots of kisses for us at the bridge...
> 
> :rip: ink iris: :hug:




Same thing here-just what I was thinking. I know Timmy will be very missed. Binky free at the bridge lil' dude!:rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Timmy.
We'll see you on the other side someday.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 27, 2012)

So sorry for your loss ink iris: :rainbow:


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 27, 2012)

:rip: Soo sorry.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Timmy was one of my favorite forum buns. His personality really showed!

Binky free, Timmy.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 27, 2012)

Christina, I so sorry to hear Timmy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: . I loved his Gotcha Day picture.

I bet Fiona met him at the Rainbow Bridge gates and the Binkied :headflick: off together.

Big Hugs :hug2: for you

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 27, 2012)

:rip::sad: Just logged on for a minute and went to "Wendell" and just could not believe it. Timmy looked so much like our Commander Bun-Bun and she was with us only six years too, not nearly enough. Rest in peace little man and Binky with our Bun-Bun.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Binky free sweet boy. :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 28, 2012)

Christina, I'm so, so sorry  Timmy was such a special bunny! You joined the forum just before I did and Timmy has always been here, he's probably the bunny I've "known" the longest here. He was a very special and extra cute boy. I'm glad he had 6 wonderful years with you, but wish he'd had more


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh no Christina! I am so sorry to hear about beloved Timothy. Binky free handsome boy.


----------



## HEM (Oct 29, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear of your loss
He was very loved and knew it
Binky free lil guy


----------



## missyscove (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words of support. I filled the hole in my heart and my bedroom with two new additions who seem to be loving their new life. Tonight I learned of more sad news that one of my classmates and friends lost her 9.5 year old lionhead, Alfie. She and I had really bonded over sharing stories about our boys and I hope the two of them finally have a chance to meet. Times like these serve of a fitting reminder of how precious every minute with our buns is (and that it's totally okay to stare down those classmates that describe rabbits as "one of those pets you just leave in a cage and maybe take out every once in a while.")


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

oh hell, yeah! stare them down like your life depends on it! life in a cage is no life for a bunny.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss -hugs-


----------

